# help choosing a high performance brand + type for summer



## GrantVR6 (Jan 15, 2007)

I drive a 03 Jetta VR6 and drive it prettty hard during the summe but i just wanna know a good brand to go with cause I'm starting to do all my own oil changes now like i should have a long time ago


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: help choosing a high performance brand + type for summer (GrantVR6)*

Mobil 1 0W40
I stay away from non german filters and stick with Hengst, Mahle, Bosch or Mann......just being picky.


----------



## GrantVR6 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: help choosing a high performance brand + type for summer (gehr)*

0w40 better then 5w30 for summer? cause i think my car says to put in 5w30


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: help choosing a high performance brand + type for summer (GrantVR6)*

If you want a 30 weight for the summer go for german castrol or redline 10W30. Both are very shear stable. Amsoil has some great 30 weights also.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: help choosing a high performance brand + type for summer (saaber2)*

A W40 is better for higher temps.......but you're in MN......I wouldn't worry too much!


----------



## GrantVR6 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: help choosing a high performance brand + type for summer (gehr)*

It can get pretty hot on some days but i do drive the car pretty hard so I'll probably go with the w40, but what is the fist number for?


----------



## GrantVR6 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: help choosing a high performance brand + type for summer (GrantVR6)*

How about the 0w30 Mobil 1 racing vs. the 0w40 Mobil 1
any thoughts? the 0w30 Mobil 1 Racing says your not soposed to use it for street use but that can't be right


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: help choosing a high performance brand + type for summer (GrantVR6)*

Don't use racing formulations in a street car. Not sure about M1, but many racing oils have fewer detergents due to the minimal expected running time for the oil (drained after race use). 
If you want high temp. protection use a shear stable group V oil such as redline 10w40 or 5w40. The High Temperature High Shear on those is around 4.6 while M1 0W40 is 3.7 I have seen lots of example of BMWs tracked regularly with those oils and they have outstanding used oil analysis. Also tyrolkid's 300hp vw 1.8t UOA with redline is very impressive. That oil is built for abuse.



_Modified by saaber2 at 4:03 PM 5-22-2009_


----------



## GrantVR6 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: help choosing a high performance brand + type for summer (saaber2)*

so redline is abuse approved? cause thats what i need!
10w-40 vs 5w-40 would the 10w hold up longer in hot use? my engine is almost never cold so what would the min temp difference be from the 10w to the 5w?


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: help choosing a high performance brand + type for summer (GrantVR6)*

The redline 5w40 is very shear stable and the 10W40 is even more shear stable as it has no viscosity improvers (as I have been told anyway). The higher percentage of group V POE base stocks (PAO is in the mix as well) allows it to use less viscosity improvers. 
Most oils use viscosity improvers which are the first component to shear. So in general the smaller the difference the less viscosity improvers (but varies by oil and by formulation of course). f.e a 0w40 should be less shear stable than a 10w40 and a straight 40 weight should be more shear stable than a 10W40.


----------



## GrantVR6 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: help choosing a high performance brand + type for summer (saaber2)*

any issues going from my current 5w to a 10w? 
I know the first number represents the cold viscosity but is it really even that different going from 5 to 10?


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: help choosing a high performance brand + type for summer (GrantVR6)*

You would see a difference in starting viscosity in the cold. But in the warm, not much if any difference. Typically you see published viscosity at 40 degress C or 105 F. If you look at the chart below, 5w40 and 10w40 have nearly identical viscosities at that temp. (94, and 93) But if you were talking 20 degrees below zero, that is a different story.
That said, there is debate as to whether any real world gains are seen in terms of reduced startup wear at room temp between say a 0wX and a 10wX. I am not going to get into that debate here.
re: chart, Gotta love that -76 degree pour point of redlines new 0wX oils. Crazy!


----------



## GrantVR6 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: help choosing a high performance brand + type for summer (saaber2)*

Redline it is. but i'n having a hard time finding it in twon. Anyone know what stores might carry it or is it online only?


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: help choosing a high performance brand + type for summer (GrantVR6)*

Don't know about locally for you, often independent auto parts places like thirfty or Baxter (those 2 probably NW only) or "speed shop" places or import auto parts places. The typical shucks/kragen/autozone/napa doesn't carry it. Try ogracing.com for online as in the past they have had it cheaper delivered than you could buy in the store for carryout. Probably lots of other online places that I don't know about that you could find via google.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: help choosing a high performance brand + type for summer (saaber2)*

Red Line is not even approved oil for your car...I would use Castrol Syntec 5w40, I had very good UOA results with it on my mk3 VR during the 110+F summer temps.
I would also use Motul 5w40, or Elf/Total 5w40, or Pentosin ( pentoHigh performances) 5w40, or Lubro Molly 5w40.
Stay away from non approved oils, and don't use anything less than 5w40 in the summer http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: help choosing a high performance brand + type for summer (rajvosa71000)*

Give me a break.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: help choosing a high performance brand + type for summer (saaber2)*

Im sure nothing catastrophic would happen by using Red Line, but why chose that over some oil that's approved for your car? besides, user manual says to use 5w40, and if that is not available you can use 5w30.


----------



## GrantVR6 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: help choosing a high performance brand + type for summer (rajvosa71000)*

the redline 5w40 says it made for late model europen cars so why is that not approved?


----------



## GrantVR6 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: help choosing a high performance brand + type for summer (GrantVR6)*

whats the difference with 502.00 and 505.01 approved oils anyway


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: help choosing a high performance brand + type for summer (GrantVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrantVR6* »_the redline 5w40 says it made for late model europen cars so why is that not approved?

Well if you guys believe in all their advertisement than go with it, like I said, it probably wouldn't be catastrophic to use it, but what wrong with using top brands like M1, Castrol, Pentosin, Motul, Elf/total, Lubro Molly? They're all on VW's approved list.
Im using Elf on my 24V, and Pentosin on my 12V, I had good results with it from Blackstone.
Im gonna post my results from Pento HigPerformances 5w40 from my 12V pretty soon, it's already in the mail.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: help choosing a high performance brand + type for summer (GrantVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrantVR6* »_whats the difference with 502.00 and 505.01 approved oils anyway

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3851690


----------



## GrantVR6 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: help choosing a high performance brand + type for summer (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3851690

Giving me a link to a sheet of approved oils doesn't answer the question.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: help choosing a high performance brand + type for summer (GrantVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GrantVR6* »_
Giving me a link to a sheet of approved oils doesn't answer the question. 

I gave you a link of why you should use oils that are approved by the manufaturer, there you can also find a sheet of approved oil with 502.00 specification.
502.00 is desined to work with your engine, difference between 502.00 and 505.001 is that 505.01 is desined to work with diesel engines also.


----------



## GrantVR6 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: help choosing a high performance brand + type for summer (rajvosa71000)*

perfect! so would a 505.01 work better then a 502.00 for my application? or since there all approved it wouldn't really matter


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: help choosing a high performance brand + type for summer (GrantVR6)*

I'd say 502.00 would work better for you, since 505.01 is more for diesel engines...Usually you would find both number on the oil.


----------



## GrantVR6 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: help choosing a high performance brand + type for summer (rajvosa71000)*

indeed i did. Decided to go with Mobil 1 0w-40. Got a good price on it even though people say to go with something else but from the research i did its still a grade IV Synthetic rather then the grade III so maybe its a good choice after all


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: help choosing a high performance brand + type for summer (GrantVR6)*

M1 is good, but for some reason I never liked it, don't know why.


----------



## littlecjetta94 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: help choosing a high performance brand + type for summer (rajvosa71000)*

0w40 amsoil with a wix filter


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: help choosing a high performance brand + type for summer (littlecjetta94)*

Didn't know Amsoil had 0w40


----------



## littlecjetta94 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: help choosing a high performance brand + type for summer (rajvosa71000)*

why yes they do.


----------

